# Hello from Italy!



## Bellaciao (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello! I am an American, living in Italy with an Italian husband and two little 6 & 3) kids. We adopted a 9 year old golden retriever female 2 years ago and just adopted a couple of days ago a 4 week old feral male kitten. 
We named him Moose and he is as cute as can be and so sweet! Being my first cat though, I am kinda lost. As I told my mil yesterday, I know and have worked with almost every other animal except for cats.

Anyways, I am really looking forwards to reading and posting on this forum!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome!! Ciao bella.
I am dying to make a trip to Italy...lucky YOU!

Cats are easy compared to children; you will do wonderfully!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Do you have any pics of your new addition yet?


----------



## Bellaciao (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks! I will try to post a foto today if I get time.
Italy is beautiful but not always easy lol. 
As far as the kitten being easier than kids, I guess that is starting to worry a bit... we had 2 accidents in the house the first evening, I showed him the litter box and put him in it the first time and no more accidents. He also comes when we call him (not all the time but most). Is this normal for a 4 week old feral? I am kinda waiting for the other shoe to drop!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd be inclined to confine him in a smallish room - like a bathroom, whilst he's adjusting to living with you and learning about 'big kittie' things like litter boxes. Four weeks is still very young and he will have accidents especially if he is roaming in too large of an area. When you are a wee little kitteh when ya gotta go you GOTTA GO and he may not make it to the litter box. I've used a dog exercise pen and or crate to confine little ones and still keep them in the main room so they can socialise and get used to the new living arrangements. Of course, he would come out for play time, cuddles, more cuddles, etc! If he's out and about in a larger area I would also provide more than one litter box so that he doesn't have so far to go to GO! 
Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## Bellaciao (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes right now he is in our bathroom (with toys, crate, litterbox, food, etc). I go and sit with him quite a bit and also the kids will come in as well. We do let him out in the living room but since it is rather large, we only let him run around in half an hour periods. I don't trust him at all in the living room as far as having an accident. I am just really surprised that there have not been more accidents in the bathroom.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I lived in Sigonella (Sicily) for 3 years! No shortage of feral and stray cats in Italy that's for sure! It always broke my heart to see them foraging in the dumpsters for scraps of food. Thank you for saving this little guy. I have found that with a small kitten it might be wise to have more than one litter box, especially if your house is large. Kittens get to playing and just like kids that have to go NOW!, they can lose control of their bowels or bladder easily, so having a second nearby litter box would be helpful. 

I experienced this with Billy. We adopted him the summer we returned from Italy. He was 16 weeks when we adopted him and he would get confused and poop in the LR. At the time the LR was closed off to the rest of the house - the house is a classic colonial. I decided to take down a wall between the LR and the DR and never had an accident again. If that's not feasible a second box would help until he gets older and more in control of his faculties.

What part of Italy do you live in?


----------



## Bellaciao (Oct 6, 2013)

I live in Varese (NW of Milan). The mother left Moose right by my MIL's kitchen door. He was crying for awhile and still no sight of mom at all so my MIL took in the poor thing.
We will be getting another litter box (thanks for the suggestion!) since the current litter box is upstairs, where he currently spends most of his time. 
I am trying to add a picture of him, not sure if it will work though...


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

He is so precious!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love his 'fuzzy' coat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OhMY! What a cutester!


----------



## Bellaciao (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks! he is a cutie and I love him! =)


----------

